# Liberta Abode Cage and Freddy 2 Max for sale



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Hiya

Not that I'm trying to enforce GMR or anything but....Ive got a Liberta Abode cage for sale. This is a fantastic cage and Im really sorry to see it go but I am upgrading my rats to the explorer cage. The cage is in immaculate clean condition, is mounted on castors and comes with the shelf and ladders and an easy clean pull out tray. It currently retails at around £95.00 but I would like £50 for it. Rat Cages : Abode Large Metal Rat Cage by Liberta *FREE DELIVERY* : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Cage Details
 Powder coated wrought iron
 H 96cm x W 50cm L80cm
 Cage spacing 22mm

Ive also got some other items, tubes, bedding, food bowls, rat books e.t.c (eco bedding) and an igloo which I can throw in which is cracked on the bottom but can still be used. These come with the Explorer but my fuzzies have hundreds of toys.

I am based in Manchester and can deliver locally if required, the cage is collapsable so I will be able to post if required.

I also have a freddy 2 Max cage, the bars are coated and the dimensions are 80cm x 50cm x 80cm. The cage has a wide opening at the front, and again is in lovely clean condition,

Rat Cages : Savic Freddy 2 MAX Navy Blue Rat Cage FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

If you are interested in any of the cages please PM and I will get back to you

thanks

Shelley


----------

